# Alloy Wheel Powder Coating - Awkward Colour



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I recently purchased a new set of alloys for my car which are the same design as the originals but its a different, factory option, colour.

My plan was top get one of my old alloys powder coated in the same colour as the new one and keep it as a full sized spare in the boot.

The trouble is I can not find anywhere that can match the colour or even attampt to match it.

The colour is a smoked/black-chrome/anthracite/dark silver.



























(Pictures not of my car)










I have tried at least 10 places even letting The Wheel Specialist (Specialist my Ar$e) in East Kilbride attempt and dramatically fail on the quality side of things.

So any recommendation would be much appreciated.

Frazer :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Would Fiat not be able to provide the code?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Would Fiat not be able to provide the code?


Someone its getting back to be on it although I doubt they will have it.

Looks like a silver over black combo.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

does it have to be powder coated?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> does it have to be powder coated?


No, I could look into having it painted.

It's just a case of finding the correct colour.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Have you tried going along to a bodyshop and asking if they'll colour match it for you? Even a larger paint/bodyshop supplier might be able to do it for you.

It would mean having it painted rather than 'coated, but if the 'old' wheel is in good condition then there'll be no issues with that.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

why not leave spare the colour it is? it only gonna b on the car for 10 minutes


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

The original wheel will likely have been painted, lacquered and baked to get the finish/colour you have and this will be difficult to replicate with powder coating so I would suggest you try a bodyshop or if you do get the code of Fiat have a go yourself, if it the spare you should be able to get a good enough finish.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sandro said:


> why not leave spare the colour it is? it only gonna b on the car for 10 minutes


Or it could become a 'feature'


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Some one like Spit n Polish should be able to match it as they have the codes for all the manufs original paint...my 205 wheels were done by them and the did them in the factory Pug colour.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

As previously mentioned, the colour coat from factory is likely to have been wet sprayed rather than powder coated. Go and see a bodyshop.

Although is it worth the cost for a spare that won't be seen?


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

http://wheelworksuk.co.uk/


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Shredder said:


> Although is it worth the cost for a spare that won't be seen?


Like I said, it may become a 'feature'.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you tried Autoscot beside Halfords in Paisley for the code/paint?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

chisai said:


> Have you tried Autoscot beside Halfords in Paisley for the code/paint?


Nope, will give them a bell if I don't hear back from Fiat.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i recently had one of my wheels refurbed, the wheels were all painted in an aftermarket colour which i have idea of the code (its an anthracite)
the refubers got it colour matched perfectly


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

You could try Chamelon in Renfrew, did a great job on my BBS RC's.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pristine are the utter shizzle imo.

www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk

My friend sends wheels from the BMW/Audi etc garages in Aberdeen to there for refurb. Mainly 19" diamond cut M3 alloys, come back better than new!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Or it could become a 'feature'


paint it pink then


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just a quick update.

The wheel is now at ESP Powder Coating and the seem pretty confident of getting a close match. They even have one of my other wheels to use as a guide. 

Fingers crossed for pick up on Friday :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Keep us updated mate.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

*UPDATE*

I picked up the wheel this moring from ESP Powder Coating and all I can say is what a fantastic job they did!

The colour match is spot on and the quality of the work is amazing.



















(Wheel with tyre is the original finish)

I really am chuffed with the result.

I cant recommend ESP highly enough, such a great company to deal with. Just don't let the premises put you off lol

ESP POWDERCOATING
Unit 2a
30, Stronend St
Glasgow
Lanarkshire
G22 6AR

Tel
0141 336 3800

:thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

They look excellent mate,do they refurb alloys also?ive scuffed my two front alloys recently


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Glad to see you got the match mate, i maybe using them in the new year for the g/f's ibiza fr wheels as they are a very similar colour to them.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

SCOTIA said:


> They look excellent mate,do they refurb alloys also?ive scuffed my two front alloys recently


Yeah they also do refurb's


----------

